# Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around 2k



## shawn301287 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm looking out for a wifi router that can serve majority of my below mentioned requirements for a budget of around 2.5k:

1) Need to share my CABLE internet connection.

2)Need to share my TATA PHOTON internet connection

3)If portable router available, battery enabled then too good, so that i can connect my TATA PHOTON to it and have a wifi      ntwk on the go for my portable devices.

4) I've HUB connection thru my cable internet provider, which i use via DC++ on my pc. so preferably a 300mbps router

have read abt following devices:
1) TP Link TL MR-3020. - Portable, No Battery, 150mbps - ~1.5k
2) TP Link TL MR-3040  - Portable, 2000mah Battery, 150mbps - ~2.5k


Need suggestions on the above or any other equivalent that can serve the purpose...

also im looking out for an alternative suggestion, wherein i drop out the idea of a router being portable..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

tp-link 8968 has all the features(except battery & portability) plus it is also an ADSL modem so can be used with bsnl/mtnl/airtel/reliance wired broadband connection.
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## shawn301287 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

Thanks for the suggestion "whitestar_999", however there's no need of having an inbuilt modem absolutely.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

then go with MR-3040 & as for 150mbps wifi you will be sharing your 100mbps lan/cable broadband connection not wifi for DC++.


----------



## shawn301287 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

Thanks "whitestar_999". that was close to my decision too.. since im totally new to this wifi world, lemme ask a silly question. if the connection drops for any reason, will the router auto dial, and keep dialing till the connection is successfully established??

secondly, is it safe enough to order it online, in terms of, quality and after sales?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

flipkart is very good & MR3040 is available on it so order from there.as for connection drop i am assuming you are talking about photon connection so read the MR3040 manual from tp-link site as it should have options like auto redial etc.flipkart is overpriced though for such stuff & since you are in mumbai why not try lamington road as you will save at least ~200-300.


----------



## shawn301287 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

Exactly what i was thinking of.. I called up Prime ABGB, and they said 2.3k for MR-3040. Since im looking out for v2.0, that supports 4G dongle too..

so finalizing on MR-3040 for a dual input router..

Pls help me finalize on a very normal router too where in im looking out to just share my cable internet connection. probably around a budget of 1k..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

look no further than TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com


----------



## shawn301287 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

Thanks.. will look out for WR-740N( ~1k) or WR-841N( ~1.5k)..


----------



## shawn301287 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

Bought MR-3040 for 2450/- and wr-740N for 950/-

both work like a charm..

Thank u so much whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: Need a router(portable if possible) for sharing CABLE and TATA PHOTON to a wifi ntwrk for around*

good to know.


----------

